# SATA SSD vs. PCIe SSD Kaufberatung



## PvtPaulana (23. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

Ich bin neu hier um Forum und wollte mal fragen ob sich PCIe SSDs im Vergelich zu den normalen SATA SSDs lohnen. Ich moechte mir nämlich eine 1Tb SSD zulegen und da ist die frage was besser ist... 

Ist es moeglich diese SSD
"1000GB SanDisk X400 M.2 M.2 2280 TLC Toggle (SD8SN8U-1T00-1122)" 
=> 1000GB SanDisk X400 M.2 M.2 2280 TLC Toggle

 mit diesem Adapter
"EasyDiy PCI Express M.2 SSD NGFF PCIe Card to PCIe 3.0 x4 Adapter (Support M.2 PCIe 22110 ,2280, 2260, 2242)"
 => EasyDiy PCI Express M.2 SSD NGFF PCIe Card to PCIe 3.0: Amazon.de: Elektronik 

 zu verbinden und hat man dann eine merklich erhoehte schreibgeschwindigkeit als wenn ich zb. diese klassische SATA SSD kaufe?

"1000GB SanDisk X400 2.5" (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC Toggle (SD8SB8U-1T00-1122)" 
=> 1000GB SanDisk X400 2.5'' (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC

Kann ich auch die 2. Grafikkarten PCIe  Lane dazu benutzen?
Was wuerdet ihr empfelen und gibt es dort etwas besonderes zu beachten...?


----------



## Körschgen (23. Oktober 2016)

Was machst du denn mit dem Rechner und was versprichst du dir davon?

Grundsätzlich bringt *eine* PCIE SSD kaum etwas...

Wenn du nicht gerade riesige RAW (4K und aufwärts) Video Files auf die Platte aufnimmst, merkst du nur etwas davon wenn du große Dateimengen von einer schnellen auf die andere schnelle kopierst...


----------



## PvtPaulana (23. Oktober 2016)

Ich wollte mir eine SSD für games zulegen zb um die Ladezeit der immer größerwerdenen Spiele zu verkürzen. zb BF 1 hat 47 Gb und die Ladezeit ist schon länger auf der HDD als auf meiner kleinen 128 gb SATA SSD


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Oktober 2016)

Was hast du denn vor damit zu machen?

Hast du spezielle Anwendungen, die viele Gigabytes an Daten hin und her schieben müssen und das rein bandbreitenlimitiert?
Falls nein (was bei 99% aller User so sein sollte) ist der Leistungsunterschied in der Praxis zwischen einer PCIe oder einer M.2 oder einer SATA-SSD genau Null.

Die Ladezeiten von Spielen sind größtenteils CPU-Limitiert (da SSDs allesamt seint jahren viel schneller Daten lesen können als die CPU sie verarbeiten kann) - ob deine SSD da jetzt 300 oder 500 oder 2000 MB/s lesen kann ist wurscht wenn die CPU nur 100 MB/s schafft.
Nebenbei bestehen Spiele zumeist aus sehr vielen kleinen Dateien und nicht aus einer einzigen GB-großen Datei, was bedeutet dass die tollen Werbezahlen von SSDs sowieso nicht annähernd erreicht werden (diese gelten nur für SEQUENTIELLES lesen...).

Ich meine überleg mal: Ein Spielstand bei Battlefield zu laden erfordert wenns sehr hoch kommt vielleicht irgendwas zwischen 5 und 10 GB an Daten die gelesen werden müssen (in der Realität sinds meist viel weniger). Eine moderne SSD macht das in wenigen Sekunden - egal welche SSD verwendet wird. Alles was länger dauert ist CPU-limitiert.


----------



## PvtPaulana (23. Oktober 2016)

Das hilft mir schonmal weiter danke. Dann mach ich ja mit einer 1000GB SanDisk X400 2.5'' (6.4cm) SATA 6Gb/s TLC nichts verkehrt oder?


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Oktober 2016)

Für einen Normalanwender reicht diese SSD locker aus. Wie gesagt in der Praxis sind die Geschwindigkeitsunterschiede zwischen den SSDs minimalst. Nun könnte man noch sagen der TLC-Speicher ist nicht sonderlich toll (das ist aktuell halt das billigste was der markt hergibt) aber deswegen ist die SSD ja auch entsprechend günstig und Schreiblasten wo TLC ernsthaft zum Problem wird erreicht man als Normalverbraucher auch nicht.


----------



## XT1024 (23. Oktober 2016)

PvtPaulana schrieb:


> ... zu verbinden und hat man dann eine merklich erhoehte schreibgeschwindigkeit als wenn ich zb. diese klassische SATA SSD kaufe?


Nein denn diese "M.2" ist offenbar eine dieser SATA-M.2-Gurken für Kabelallergiker und Leute mit Platzproblemen.
Und dann noch das:


> *** This Adapter doesn't support SATA connection ***




Gibt es die Ultra II ausnahmsweise mal nicht irgendwo für etwa 200 €?


----------



## Icedaft (23. Oktober 2016)

Leider nein, es gibt aber Alternativen die zumindest besser als die X400er sind:
Toshiba Q300 (19nm) 960GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Toshiba OCZ TR150 - Trion 150 - 960GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
SanDisk Ultra II 960GB Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Eol_Ruin (24. Oktober 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Was hast du denn vor damit zu machen?
> 
> Hast du spezielle Anwendungen, die viele Gigabytes an Daten hin und her schieben müssen und das rein bandbreitenlimitiert?
> Falls nein (was bei 99% aller User so sein sollte) ist der Leistungsunterschied in der Praxis zwischen einer PCIe oder einer M.2 oder einer SATA-SSD genau Null.
> ...



Diese Post sollte man hier im Unterforum am besten "anpinnen" - z.B: mit dem Titel "WELCHE SSD ist WANN sinnvoll?"


----------

